# Weltmeister Consona 7/8



## pabel (22 Окт 2011)

Помогите пожалуйста определить ориентировочный год выпуска инструмента Weltmeister Consona 7/8 и стоит его покупать за 8 тыс. руб.? 
фото http://images02.olx-st.com/ui/15/20/01/t_1317291241_257941901_2.jpg

Мэтры, знающие люди отзовитесь пожалуйста, что молчите то?


----------



## _Scandalli_ (15 Авг 2012)

80-е где-то. 8000-очень дешево для него. Обычно по 1000 баксов берут у нас!


----------

